# الماء الاخضر



## الظافر محمود (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو العون في معرفه كيفية عمل ماء التبريد " الماء الاخضر" 
ونسب المكون


----------



## جوال نت (22 فبراير 2010)

عليكم السلام 

اخي العزيز سائل تبريد المحرك له عدة تركيبات 

منها الماء الاخضر العادي وهو ماء مقطر + لون اخضر = اللون لكل طن ماء 120 جرام (( اذا كان اللون اوربي الصنع ))

اما سائل تبريد المحرك الذي يتحمل درجة حرارة 25 درجه تحت الصفر فيتكون من ماء مقطر + ايثيلين جلايكول + لون اخضر 

ماء بنسبة 60% 

ايثيلين جلايكول بنسبة 40%


وهناك تركيبة اخرى لم اعمل بها وهي 

50% ماء مقطر
33% جليسرين 
16 % كحول 
1.65% هيدكلوريك اسد 
لون اخضر 

(( التركيبة الاخيره لست متأكد منها ولم اعمل بها ولكنها تقريبيه ))


----------



## الظافر محمود (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يستخدم في الماء الاخضر صوديوم نيتريت 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جوال نت (23 فبراير 2010)

انا لا استخدمه 

ولا اعرف انه يستخدم 

انا لست كيميائي وكتبت لك ما اعرفه من واقع تجربه 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## الظافر محمود (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

الف الف شكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الماء الاخضر يتكون من ماء مقطر واثيلين جلايكول مه متدة محسنة لدرجة الحموضة لتكون بحدود 9.1 - 10 والهدف اساسا هو عدم تجمد الماء في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة اضافة الى منع التأكسد .
اما الطريقة االمذكورة من الاخ جوال نت الاولى صحيحة والثانية خاطئة ولا يمكن استخدام حامض الهيدروكلوريك لهذا الهدف . اضافة الى انه يمكن استخدام مادة صوديوم نيتريت ايضا او مادة صوديوم دايكرومات .
Sodium Nitrite or Sodium Di Chromate
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## saadqc (9 مارس 2010)

عفوا ولكن لا أستطيع كتابة موضوع جديد لأنه يأتي خطأ في الصفحة

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد وأرجو المساعدة في إستفساري
أنا سوف أدرس الدكتوراة في أمريكا في علم البوليمرات كيف هذا التخصص وحاجة سوق العمل له

أيضاً انا شرط علي المشرف أن أدرس مادة واذا جبت فيها بي بلس يقبلني فوراً ولكن أرسل لي أن اختار بين مادتين وأن اختار واحدة منهم ويكون طبعاً تسجيل المادة بعد 3 شهور ولكن سوف أطلع واذاكر فيها من الان حتى اجيب المعدل المطلوب أواعلى

المادتين هي : أرجو المساعدة في إختيا الأسهل والأفضل للإطلاع أنا تحصصي في البكالوريوس والماستر كيمياء

Polymer Synthesis (CHEM 5380) : Chemistry of the formation of high polymers, including kinetics, mechanisms and stereochemistry of step growth and additional polymerization. Recent advances in polymer synthesis. 
Polymer Physical Chemistry (CHEM 5381) : A molecular description of the fundamental physico-chemical aspects of polymer solutions and solids. Considers thermodynamics, statistics, dynamics and structure 
of polymer molecules.


----------



## اسعد جبور (10 مارس 2010)

*الماده الملونه داخل راديتر السياره*

اخواني الاعزاء
السائل الاخضر عباره عن نيترات الصوديوم بنسبة 12% ماده مثبطه لتأكسد المعدن+ مولوبديت الصوديوم 13% ماده مثبطه للتأكسد + بوليمر ليمنع تراكم المواد الصلبه ونواتج الاكسده داخل جدران الانابيب+ جلايكول ايثيلين لمنع الانجماد. اما بالنسبه للماده الخضراء او الحمراء فما هي الا مواد صبغيه توضع لتسهيل مهمة الكشف عن وجود ماده كيميائيه داخل ماء الراديتر. 
آملا انني قد اضفت بعض المعلومات لديكم.


اخوكم 

اسعد جبور


----------

